# Nesting @ 23 days?? False Pregnancy?



## bhoffman (Jul 4, 2012)

OKay, so when I bred my doe Bubbles, I bred her sister the same day.. With Bubbles, my buck fell over and made the screaching noise. It happened with Thumper my other doe as well, but her tail wasnt up and her backside was down, so I assumed she didnt take.. Now, today I went to feed, water and play with bunnies etc, to find that Thumper had started building a nest under the ramp to go to the top level. There was fur in it and everything. Would this be what they call a "phantom pregnancy"? Should be putting in a nest box for her too? It is only at day 23 right now, so it is probably too early for nesting if it was a real pregnancy wouldnnt it??


----------



## bhoffman (Jul 4, 2012)

I tried Thumper first and didnt think it worked out because he backside was down when it all happened and she never did lift her tail. Thats why I tried Bubbles too. If she does end up being pregnant too, thats alright, I have a couple people interested in the kits already and I havent even done any advertising. If they dont all go, then I have lots of room for more bunnies!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 4, 2012)

She might be having a "false" pregnancy. I've read that some does, who live close to others will mimic. But you never know. I'd put a nest box in for both of them. But not just yet. Closer to the due date is what I hear. I've never experienced a litter, but have read tons. Hoping those who have experience this will chime in.

Please keep us posted. 

K


----------



## bhoffman (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks! I have been googling it since I found the fur!! They all live in the same hutch, but seperated by removable doors. They can not see eachother though. Maybe just their scent or sound? i will put the nest box in when I get back from camping. Which will be next Tuesday. I am kinda hoping that she is pregnant as well. I just didnt think she was though. 

From what I found when I googled it, is some rabbits build their nest earlier that others.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 4, 2012)

*bhoffman wrote: *


> Thanks! I have been googling it since I found the fur!! They all live in the same hutch, but seperated by removable doors. They can not see eachother though. Maybe just their scent or sound? i will put the nest box in when I get back from camping. Which will be next Tuesday. I am kinda hoping that she is pregnant as well. I just didnt think she was though.
> 
> From what I found when I googled it, is some rabbits build their nest earlier that others.


I've read that too. Now I know why breeders won't really know their does until at least a couple of litters. How they nest, how they feed, how many to a litter. 

I guess it's all just guidelines, because rabbits I'm finding are just such individuals. 

K


----------



## bhoffman (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes, they are indeed!! Bubbles the one who I am certain that took to the breeding has been getting agressive a little. She has been fairly good with me sticking my hand in her cage up until this week. Whenever I go to change her food she will jump at her food as if to say that she didnt want me to take it away. 

I had Thumper in the same space as my third doe (who I can not breed with my buck as they are sister/brother), so I seperated them today. Just incase. 

Hopefully I can post some pics next weekend of some kits!


----------



## majorv (Jul 4, 2012)

Making a nest at day 23 is a little early, but it's possible that she's pregnant. One of our does started gathering hay pretty early on her last pregnancy. Normally, I put the nest box in on day 28. I put it in a day early for her though. Too early and they will just poop in it. Day 28 or even day 29 would be fine, just put the nest she made into the box when you put it out. Karen is right, each doe handles pregnancy/kindling different. Sometimes hormones cause them to act differently. You get to know their routines though.


----------



## majorv (Jul 4, 2012)

double post :?


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 10, 2012)

Its possible she is preggo. Oreo started nesting pretty early, and then stopped and didnt start again till the night of. Ohhhh you're almost there, cant wait to see pix.. hoping for a safe and healthy delivery.


----------



## bhoffman (Jul 10, 2012)

I remember you posting those pics. So cute. And yes only a couple more days hopefully. I am very excited. We get home from camping tomorrow. Just in time to put her neat box in.


----------



## LindseyG (Jul 10, 2012)

My doe started nesting a week early so it is possible! Good luck!


----------



## bhoffman (Jul 10, 2012)

Awesome that's. I sure hope he ends up having kits. They would be really nice looking. I love to looks of both my buck and both does and I think they would make awesome colors.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 10, 2012)

I cant wait to see your pix! Its almost time!!!!!  !


----------

